# Fern Gully



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 12, 2016)

So I just received an order of epiphytic ferns from the Violet Barn as well as a lace flower. I received:

Alsobia sp. Costa Rica
Bolbitis heteroclita
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
Microgramma heterophylla
Pyrrosia lanceolata
Pyrrosia nummularifolia

I plan to set them up in a number of my vases, but most will end up in the large vase I have pictured. The vase itself has been in an incredibly low light area and the pothos has grown in it for about 4 months, however I just added the light so ferns and mosses should do great. I will be redoing it completely, removing the pothos, and adding mosses and liverworts. In time I will add some micro violets, Lepanthes orchids, and other small unique plants. Any other plant suggestions? And any suggestions to make sure my new ferns do well?

Thanks

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 12, 2016)

not sure about most of those plants but just wana be sure that light is a CFL or led with proper ratings riiight?  dont want ya burning or drying out your poor pothos lol


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 12, 2016)

I know what I'm doing, don't worry. 

It's a 5000K LED with 500 lumens. Plus I mentioned I was pulling the pothos out and using all the other plants. The light has been on there for over a week now and already new growth is popping up. This should work as the mosses I plan to use will need high amounts of light in order to take hold and actually look good.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 13, 2016)

AbraxasComplex said:


> I know what I'm doing, don't worry.
> 
> It's a 5000K LED with 500 lumens. Plus I mentioned I was pulling the pothos out and using all the other plants. The light has been on there for over a week now and already new growth is popping up. This should work as the mosses I plan to use will need high amounts of light in order to take hold and actually look good.


i know your pulling it but if you can burn a potho im sure ud roast the moss ;P thats why i was double checking lmao


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 13, 2016)

You'd be surprised how much light moss needs in a terrarium to survive. Especially the tropical species I'm getting.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 13, 2016)

AbraxasComplex said:


> You'd be surprised how much light moss needs in a terrarium to survive. Especially the tropical species I'm getting.


im def aware im an aquatics keeper who loves aquascapes, as well as i used to keep a naturally planted tree frog tank to get a good moss that doesnt feel like its rotting in the fish tank it requires enormous amounts of lights lmao, i was more worried about you drying it out with a standard light bulb then the amount of light lol so wanted to make sure it was either LED or CFL lol...  but i hope you enjoy your plants as muc as i enjoy mine lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 14, 2016)

Your moss rule is always the north side of the tree. N hemisphere.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 14, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> im def aware im an aquatics keeper who loves aquascapes, as well as i used to keep a naturally planted tree frog tank to get a good moss that doesnt feel like its rotting in the fish tank it requires enormous amounts of lights lmao, i was more worried about you drying it out with a standard light bulb then the amount of light lol so wanted to make sure it was either LED or CFL lol...  but i hope you enjoy your plants as muc as i enjoy mine lol


Ah sorry, I just misread your posts as if you thought I was doing too much for lighting.

And The Snark, I've been turned around enough in the temperate rain forest I live in to know that moss does not just grow on the north side. Nor does it grow in thicker on the north side either.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 14, 2016)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Ah sorry, I just misread your posts as if you thought I was doing too much for lighting.
> 
> And The Snark, I've been turned around enough in the temperate rain forest I live in to know that moss does not just grow on the north side. Nor does it grow in thicker on the north side either.


Too much lighting for moss? Is that a thing?? Lmao

I think snark was being sarcastic . But I can second that, my favorite stoming grounds moss actualy grows either 360° or on the east-south east side... Which if your like me and cary a compas but realy hate to use one (some weird self pride "i know my home terf" manly man thing lol) following the moss sends you deeper into the woods


----------



## The Snark (Jan 15, 2016)

AbraxasComplex said:


> And The Snark, I've been turned around enough in the temperate rain forest I live in to know that moss does not just grow on the north side. Nor does it grow in thicker on the north side either.


Applies to forests father from the equator. With boreal forests it is almost entirely confined to the north side.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 23, 2016)

So here are some pics of day 1. This is before I add some micro violets and orchids in a couple months from now. I've also added a different light bulb and will be putting in a reflective surface in the fixture to direct the wasted light. Sorry my pics aren't the best quality. My phone camera is getting a little bit run down and scratched.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 10, 2016)

i like it as is! looks nice


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 29, 2016)

You always make the most amazing vivariums. Is this hard to get into? Yours give me endless envy so I end up wanting to make my own, but it looks really complicated. o-o


----------



## Belegnole (Feb 29, 2016)

That looks really nice Abraxas. Makes me want to give it a try.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks. Once you get the basic set up down with the proper substrate, drainage layers, and lighting (the easier parts) you're left with a lot of research and trial and error. You have to figure out how plants react and understand the signs of stress each one displays. Some stretch when light is lacking, some change colour when there is too much light, roots start to mold, or lack of new growth, etc. Each plant is different and you have to understand the difference between a plant in distress and a plant that is adapting to new conditions. Sometimes you're moving a plant multiple times to a more humid spot or closer to the light all the while hoping the plant is still capable of tolerating the stress.

You can always stick with easy to grow plants that are more forgiving, something I've done for years, or challenge yourself and take a risk, which I am doing now. Both ways can be rewarding, but I'm finding the challenge more satisfying. 

Dart frog boards are an amazing resource and then the orchid and carnivorous plant forums will have more nuanced knowledge. Find a niche you want to work with, use all the resources you can, and take a few small risks.


----------

